# المفتت المزدوج من شركة سكسكون



## كايرو تريد (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*










الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط

وكيل الشركة العالمية الصينية
زينماس Xinmas
المتخصصة في تجهيز مصانع الاعلاف والزيوت
تقدم
المفتت المزدوج " مفتت الطاقات العالية "
double stand crumbler
يتكون هذا المفتت من أربعة اسطوانات (درافيل) التى تشكل مفتت مزدوج يعمل كمفتتين منفصلين حيث يشكل كل منهم مفتت منفصل ليعمل بطاقات كبيرة و بكفاءة .
يتميز تصميم هذا المفتت بمساحة صغيرة ويجعله سهل الصيانة . دقة متناهية فى تصنيع الدرافيل . تتوزع المادة بالتساوى على الدرافيل . كفاءة تفتيت عالية .
ميكانيكية ضبط المسافة بين الدرافيل بدقة و بسهولة ومن جهة واحدة و يوجد نظام حماية ( ياى ) لحماية الدرافيل من أى مواد صلبة
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotrade.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

